# fat day? what about most beautiful day?



## lollipops708 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know that a lot of times we go through our 'bad' days or 'fat' days
but what about those days (and sometimes they're scarce) that you just have that perfect swing to your step and the world is dancing to you're own inner tune.

the moment you step out the door you feel beautiful and unstopable ( yea that right the man that just walked by was totally just checking you out, cause lets face it: you're hot stuff), you feel like you are one sexy mama and every body should know it.

Today is one of those days and i have to thank carrie underwood for it. listening to cowboy casanova while getting ready for school this morning put the the right swing to my hips and got me pumped up for the day.

so ladies put on some jams work your sexiness and make sure every one knows just by looking at you today, that you are in fact the shit.

 :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 4, 2011)

I love this. Kudos. :happy:


----------

